# Transporting Betta over a 3 Hour Drive?



## Joaquin (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi!

Does anyone have any tips on transporting a betta fish over a 2-3 hour drive? (I read the "How To Ship Bettas" thread, but I don't know if that procedure might be a little different than preparing your betta for a car ride?)

Here is the situation:
1. It will probably be a *2-3 hour* ride home.
2. It shouldn't be too bumpy of a ride.
3. The temperature outside is currently around 90°F (I live in Texas...so..._hot_...:shock.
4. The car will have air conditioning.
5. I plan to be sitting in the passenger seat while holding my betta fish.

Some concerns:
1. Best container/bag/anything to keep betta in during transportation.
2. Air (for betta to breathe)
3. Sun (what if it the sun hits my betta along the ride?)
4. Controlling Betta's water temperature (suggestions on car temperature?)

Your tips/suggestions are always greatly appreciated, and I hope that anyone else looking for answers can find them in here!


----------



## Hazell (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello c: 
He should be fine as is, I had my betta Diego in a 3 day trip in a orange juice bottle ( 3 Litre) So he could swim right down to the bottom away from slushing water, but also dart up to get air. c: He was fine, I had a bit of cling wrap with holes poked over the top, NO LID or he will run out of air.  It didn't make a mess, and he was fine c:
About TEMP
Keep him away from direct sunlight, and certainly away from the air conditioning vents. Sitting him in your lap maybe ok. Perhaps the back seat? Just to atop temperature fluctuations.
Hope that helps you


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

If you still have his cup, you can put him in that. I put Goblin in his cup and then put him in my cup holders.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Joaquin said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on transporting a betta fish over a 2-3 hour drive? (I read the "How To Ship Bettas" thread, but I don't know if that procedure might be a little different than preparing your betta for a car ride?)
> 
> ...


If you can, cover his bag/cup/whatever to keep it in darkness. It will make him less stressed during the trip.


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you, guys!

*Goblin:*
Oh, ya! The cup! Did the sun hit the cup holder area sometimes? If it did, was there some sort of shade you used to protect Goblin?

*Hazell:*
That is an interesting idea, haha (the orange juice bottle). How did you safely get him into the orange juice bottle?

*Bombalurina:*
Anything to relieve stress! How did you keep yours in darkness? For example, what kind of material did you keep him in, etc...? (Just wondering because of, y'know....water temperature .)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I had to drive my fish through 6 hours of Texas. From south to central. I basicly kept the fish in its cup. Wrapped it in a blanket, kept the windows closed, and kept the temperature constant in the car


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I had the lid to the cup still, so it was pretty dark. Just the little hole in the top. The interior of my car is also black. So I didn't need a towel to cover it or anything. xD I'm also in south FL where it's also obscenely hot.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i transported one of mine years ago in a mason jar 5 hours, he was fine.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Joaquin said:


> Thank you, guys!
> 
> *Bombalurina:*
> Anything to relieve stress! How did you keep yours in darkness? For example, what kind of material did you keep him in, etc...? (Just wondering because of, y'know....water temperature .)


You're welcome.  Mine were travelling in the topbox of a motorbike, so that probably doesn't help you.  I'd suggest something light, such as cheesecloth or thin cotton.


----------



## Joaquin (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice/tips, you guys. It was all very useful, and I'm excited to say that my betta fish has survived his first mini car ride through the Texas weather! :-D 
We listened to classical music on the way, too...'cause, y'know, fish listen to that stuff, I guess. Haha. It was my dad's funny suggestion.
Thank you!!


----------



## Hazell (Mar 9, 2012)

Hahahah, He was in a small cup, we gently poured him in, (super carefully) Into the *wide* Opening. He was fine c:


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

I have driven both my bettas across state lines several times (out of state grad student) so the drives have been about 4+ hours. I have two small critter keepers that act as their "transport tanks" for the drives.
Start out by putting a towel down on your seat that you will be putting them on (others sometimes recommend putting them on the floor, but then you can't seatbelt them in) which will keep water from getting everywhere.
I only fill the tanks to maybe half way; def no more than half, as water will splash. (i have bucketed seats, so the water level tilts in my car) and put both my bettas in each tank with a VERY soft plant for hiding in.
Once they are in their tanks, I put both tanks side my side in my front seat, half cover their tops with a towel for insulation, air, and padding, and then seatbelt them in. 
I've gotten pretty good with regulating heat in my car, so I know when my car is to hot or to cold for them. I've never seen my tanks temp dip below 70 no matter the outside temp/weather when I don't have heat/AC on blasting. 
After the drive, they are the first thing to come out of my car, and I put them somewhere warm and dim so they can relax and acclimate. 
I've never had an issues driving with my bettas outside a little splashing water. Good luck!


----------

